# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Villaboard thickness for wall tiles

## ksicracing

Hi,
I'm tiling the floor to ceiling with 60x30 tiles. First question - is 6mm villaboard ok, or should it be 9mm for the weight? Second question - I have Gyprock Base Coat 60 - is this suitable for villaboard joints or do I need a JH product? Third question - how many coats for the joints? 
thanks,

----------


## ringtail

6 mm is the standard ( for a standard height wall) No need for anything thicker. No glue, just nails see JH website for nailing specs. No need to set the joint at all but if it bothers you just fill the recess with tile adhesive when tiling. Remember to wipe the villa down with a damp cloth before tiling or it will suck the moisture out of the adhesive.

----------


## Ken-67

The joints are best set with a flexible tape, and one coat of basecoat. This will give a continuous base for tiling. If you don't set the joints, the two sheets could flex in different directions between the studs.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Don't use the mesh tape for the joins, it'll crack in 6 months, use the paper tape i've been told. Also, put a coat or 2 of sealer on the joint compound, tile glue doesn't stick to well to the stuff.

----------


## ringtail

> G'day, 
> Don't use the mesh tape for the joins, it'll crack in 6 months, use the paper tape i've been told. Also, put a coat or 2 of sealer on the joint compound, tile glue doesn't stick to well to the stuff.

  This is why you don't bother setting the joint when tiling. Broad knife with tile glue when you get to the join and continue tiling.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If the sheet join is exposed, I run a bead of sikaflex into the gap then waterproof the joint. 
If the joint has been plastered flush, I waterproof the surface. 
Also note, all nails should be treated with a dab of Sikaflex. 
Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Ken-67

Before you tile, the whole wall should be sealed, not just the joint. I've used the mesh tape for many years without problems of cracking.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Before you tile, the whole wall should be sealed, not just the joint. I've used the mesh tape for many years without problems of cracking.

  Sealing the whole wall is not required in the standards provided you have used a WR rated sheet as shown in the standards. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

If you feel compelled to go OTT, you could always give the villa a lick of bondcrete first but IMHO a wipe down with a damp cloth is all that is required for general wall tiling not in showers etc... All you need to do is take the edge off the villa's ability to suck moisture out of the tile adhesive. Read the back of the glue bag.

----------


## Ken-67

http://www.rossettotiles.com.au/surfaceprepguide.pdf

----------


## ksicracing

brilliant everybody, thanks for the help.

----------

